# critique my new horse (said to be dash ta fame dont know yet though)



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the spots in his blaze. But I don't think anyone is going to be able to tell much with these pics besides that he is terribly handsome looking. Love the brand : )


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks very butt high... but it could just be the camera angle.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does he always stand like that?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Was just about to ask the same thing bubba did. His front legs look a little wonky but that could be the way he is standing and/or the angle of the picture. 

Looking forward to seeing conformation pics.


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Does he always stand like that?


no i got him at an awkard angle opps lol the pics are bad my friends wanted pics so i just snapped a couple to get on face book will get better ones tonight


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok i think this is how you take confo pics


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He looks over at the knee, which would explain his awkward stance. He has long pasterns, and his hind legs look slightly awkward aswell. He is also downhill


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You need to take some side shots and you'll get more accurate front, side and rear shots if he is squared up.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

He looks quite alot like my Red, who is a Dash for Cash baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, we need side angles to properly judge the possibility of this horse being over at the knee.

Longer pasterns than I'd like to see, esp. on a QH.

What do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see terribly long pasterns. the front leg is abit over at the knee , especially the left, but you would not believe how many QH's have this and I swear, more often than not it's the left leg!
the hock is good size and canons are nice and short. A ton of butt muscle, and maybe pretty downhill . Cute, cute face and nice shoulders.

Nice straight hind legs, front not so straight. Kind of a mix, but a good side view will show more. I bet he;s fast and dodgy and a real nice boy.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He's got a great butt! :mrgreen:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't tell a thing to critique, except he's still standing the exact same way in the second set of pics...


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I don't see terribly long pasterns. the front leg is abit over at the knee , especially the left, but you would not believe how many QH's have this and I swear, more often than not it's the left leg!
> the hock is good size and canons are nice and short. A ton of butt muscle, and maybe pretty downhill . Cute, cute face and nice shoulders.
> 
> Nice straight hind legs, front not so straight. Kind of a mix, but a good side view will show more. I bet he;s fast and dodgy and a real nice boy.


thanks for being nice about every thing


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> He's got a great butt! :mrgreen:



ya my friends has his mom and he breeds all his horses for barrels


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok here is his dam
Grace Saxton Appaloosa

and i forgot the sires name will get that ASAP


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you say he is said to be Dash Ta Fame? If so, I'm missing something because who you posted as his dam has Dash Ta Fame as her grand sire and he is deceased. Maybe I'm just confused?


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Dash Ta Fame just died in July of 2011 I believe so he could be out of him.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

thatgirlcaitlin said:


> Did you say he is said to be Dash Ta Fame? If so, I'm missing something because who you posted as his dam has Dash Ta Fame as her grand sire and he is deceased. Maybe I'm just confused?


She's sayin Dash Ta Fame bloodlines
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

rodeoqueen77 said:


> ok so the people i got him from had him *in irrigated water* so he needs a few months to dry out.


What does this mean?


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

QH Gunner said:


> She's sayin Dash Ta Fame bloodlines
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh okay, that makes more sense. 



rodeoqueen77 said:


> They said he is dash ta fame but no conformation on that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The way this is worded makes it sound like she thinks he IS dash ta fame.


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> What does this mean?


he never got out of the water so his feet are sore because they are sooo moist so we are giving him a bit to dry out and be sound


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

alright so his dam again is 

Grace Saxton Appaloosa

and his sire is

Darkelly Quarter Horse


ok he is not registered yet so he is not yet on here if anyone wants to help me think of a name you could message me good name it would be greatly appreciated i am having trouble thinks of one :/


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

rodeoqueen77 said:


> he never got out of the water so his feet are sore because they are sooo moist so we are giving him a bit to dry out and be sound


This doesn't really make sense....and it certainly wouldn't take "months" to dry out. Unless he's suffering from thrush, white line, canker, or laminitis...


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> This doesn't really make sense....and it certainly wouldn't take "months" to dry out. Unless he's suffering from thrush, white line, canker, or laminitis...


i dont know exactly how long it will take the farrier is coming out to look at his feet on Wednesday so then i will know how long


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

rodeoqueen77 said:


> i dont know exactly how long it will take the farrier is coming out to look at his feet on Wednesday so then i will know how long


 
If he was sitting in water for a LONG time, the odds of him have some sort of problem are quite likely.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

rodeoqueen77 said:


> he never got out of the water so his feet are sore because they are sooo moist so we are giving him a bit to dry out and be sound


Oh. That's terrible. I hope that there are no long term effects. Best of luck with your farrier.


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> If he was sitting in water for a LONG time, the odds of him have some sort of problem are quite likely.



yes i am aware but i dont wanna say he has anything and have it come back to bite me in the butt :-| :lol:


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

BuMp!!!! lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

rodeoqueen77 said:


> thanks for being nice about every thing


I was thinking the same thing. The other critique I found offensive especially since you couldn't see much from the photos provided


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

So what did the farrier have to say today?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The one thing I can say is Darkelly has a not so nice temperament and alot of his foals are the same way. They get mad easily. Hopefully your boy will have a good one. His foal are fast, but can be pretty nasty. Darkelly is about an hour away from me, so know alot of his foals and about his temperament.


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> The one thing I can say is Darkelly has a not so nice temperament and alot of his foals are the same way. They get mad easily. Hopefully your boy will have a good one. His foal are fast, but can be pretty nasty. Darkelly is about an hour away from me, so know alot of his foals and about his temperament.



i didnt know that,, thanks for letting me now ahead of time


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My daughter had a Darkelly son that would literally pin his ears and come at anyone who came into his area, be it the stall, pasture, roundpen, whatever. Rear and paw and strike, etc. Did some checking and found out this can be a typical attitude of his kids, I guess there is only one or two folks at the place where Darkelly is at that can handle him or go in his stall or do anything with him. My Darkelly son did alot of rearing and pawing. Both out of different mares.


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dressage10135 said:


> So what did the farrier have to say today?


he said he does have some bruised hooves and very wet so if i keep them dry and some very light work and he is getting alot better


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> My daughter had a Darkelly son that would literally pin his ears and come at anyone who came into his area, be it the stall, pasture, roundpen, whatever. Rear and paw and strike, etc. Did some checking and found out this can be a typical attitude of his kids, I guess there is only one or two folks at the place where Darkelly is at that can handle him or go in his stall or do anything with him. My Darkelly son did alot of rearing and pawing. Both out of different mares.



ok i will make sure to watch his attitude thanks for the fair warning


----------

